# Command & Conquer 3 - Vista 64bit???



## jakearoo1jak (Oct 10, 2007)

I have vista 64 bit and command and conquer 3 wont run. it says there's a direct x problem, but i already have directx. I have read that it wont work on 64bit vista. is it true that it wont go on 64bit?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Make sure that you have all of the latest driver updates for your video card. nVidia card owners can find drivers here.

Get the latest patch for the game, you can get it here.

Also, make sure you have the absolute latest version of DirectX. The current version can be found here.

And yes, it does look like there are issues with 64-bit Vista and that game. Making sure you have the latest drivers and patches is really all you can do to fix it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I would suggest looking at the support section at www.commandandconquer.com and see what they have to say. Right now I can't see it because of filters on my work's network.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I checked the site and it says Vista 64Bit is not supported.

Link


----------



## candyass (May 20, 2008)

try right-clicking the executable file and choosing "run as administrator"


----------



## jakearoo1jak (Oct 10, 2007)

oh thanks, but i fixed it ages ago. I installed patch 1.03 and it worked like a charm


----------

